# Autoline After Hours: Why A Gearhead Loves His Tesla Model 3



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Thursday, December 26, 3:00 PM EST. Henry Payne, The Detroit News; Lindsay Brooke, SAE International; Gary Vasilashm AD&P; John McElroy, Autoline.tv

You can e-mail questions to: [email protected]

They also stream viewer comments and take viewer calls. It is live streamed over Youtube.

Bob Wilson


----------

